# Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders​*
Die-Glocke.de hat eine interessante Meldung gebracht.

Dass die spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisation PETA ja gerne Angler anzeigt, wenn sie vermuten, dass maßige Fische zurückgesetzt werden nach dem Fang oder nicht in Verzehrabsicht getötet werden, ist beileibe nix Neues.

http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...er-an-5d65ecd7-d9ee-493b-9f63-d11f7b6faf34-ds

Dass nun ein Angler in Telgte angezeigt wurde, weil er einen 96 cm langen Zander aus der Ems gefangen habe, der "Medienberichten zufolge nach seiner Präparation als Trophäe im Wohnzimmer des Anglers ausgestellt werden solle", ist aber ne neue Argumentation.

------------------------------------------------------------​
Dass es möglich ist, Fische zu präparieren und trotzdem das Fleisch zu verzehren, ist je nach Präparationsmethode zum einen möglich..

Zum anderen bin ich mal gespannt, wie da Staatsanwaltschaft und Behörden drauf reagieren..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## UMueller (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Die haben ja Hirnsausen, die von der Peta !


----------



## Sharpo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



UMueller schrieb:


> Die haben ja Hirnsausen, die von der Peta !




Absolut nicht.
Die machen es genau richtig!

Dieser Haferbeck hat es doch schon erklärt...steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.

Problem ist nur...auf diesen Stein tropfen noch weitere Tropfen...die von einigen LFV und DAFV.


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Die Wassertropfen kühlen nur den Steinbohrer, den unsere Verbände (Ausnahme nds AV) schon angesetzt haben!


----------



## kaffeefreund (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



UMueller schrieb:


> Die haben ja Hirnsausen, die von der Peta !


Ein hartes Wort, aber ich seh's ähnlich. 

Aber: Solange es Angler gibt, die sich auf so eine Art und Weise angreifbar machen, wird es munter so weiter gehen. 
Da die Bereitschaft, sich nicht an geltende Gesetze zu halten, andererseits ja unter Anglern offenbar weit verbreitet ist (siehe Thread "...würdet ihr schwarz angeln?" etc.), habe ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Hoffnung, dass sich etwas ändert. 
Ergo: Wenn man den Gesetzesgedanken (Verwertungsgebot/Tierschutz) beim publik machen solcher Fänge (siehe auch Augenthaler) nicht immer präsent hat, dann darf man sich eben nicht über die Reaktionen wundern... 

PS: Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird müde lächeln und einstellen, wenn der hoffentlich jetzt einigermaßen beratene Angler die von Thomas9904 schon erwähnte Präparationsmethode gewählt hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Selbstverständlich kann der Fisch trotz Präparation auch gegessen werden.
Vorausgesetzt die Kühlkette wird eingehalten.
Es sei denn, der Angler wäre noch gezwungen neuerdings auch Schuppen, Flossen und den Kopf zu verzehren?
Also wird höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso das Verfahren eingestellt, hat aber nach Petra Taktik im Vorfeld genügend Öffentlichkeitswirkung erzeugt!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Ein hartes Wort, aber ich seh's ähnlich.
> 
> Aber: Solange es Angler gibt, die sich auf so eine Art und Weise angreifbar machen, wird es munter so weiter gehen.
> Da die Bereitschaft, sich nicht an geltende Gesetze zu halten, andererseits ja unter Anglern offenbar weit verbreitet ist (siehe Thread "...würdet ihr schwarz angeln?" etc.), habe ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Hoffnung, dass sich etwas ändert.
> ...




Der Witz des Tages.:vik:

Welches Gesetz oder Verordnung wurde gebrochen?

Seit wann sind Fotos von Fischen verboten?
Macht jeder..selbst der DAFV.


----------



## captn-ahab (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

" Fische seien neugierige und freundliche Wirbeltiere mit individuellen Persönlichkeiten."


Mauahahahaha!!


----------



## kaffeefreund (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Witz des Tages.:vik:
> 
> Welches Gesetz oder Verordnung wurde gebrochen?
> 
> ...



Aber den geposteten Link zum Artikel hast du schon gelesen, oder? #h


----------



## Andal (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Geh komm... so ein Schwachsinn wird doch schon in der Poststelle des Gerichtes abgelehnt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



> Fische seien neugierige und freundliche Wirbeltiere mit individuellen Persönlichkeiten.


ob die ukel beim anblick eines hechtes ähnlich denkt...
...diesen petrahansels muß schnellstens geholfen werden...


----------



## captn-ahab (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ob die ukel beim anblick eines hechtes ähnlich denkt...
> ...diesen petrahansels muß schnellstens geholfen werden...



Als *Freundlichkeit* bezeichnen allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch und Sozialpsychologie das anerkennende, respektvolle und wohlwollende Verhalten eines Menschen, aber auch die innere wohlwollende Geneigtheit gegenüber seiner sozialen Umgebung. Ihr Gegenteil ist die Feindseligkeit oder Aversion.

Sehe ich auch so. Ganz ganz albern diese Leute.

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## uwe2855 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Zitat:
Fische seien neugierige und freundliche Wirbeltiere mit individuellen Persönlichkeiten.

Da haben sie schon recht. Bei meinen Barschen über 40 trifft das voll zu. Bei meinen gekauften Ölsardinen ohne Haut und Gräten in der Dose hab ich so meine Zweifel.
Aber mal ehrlich: Die Leute sind doch einfach nur krank. Schade das man gegen diese Leute keine Anzeige wegen Diebstahl stellen kann. Sie stehlen nämlich der Staatsanwaltschaft kostbare Zeit. Das auch gleich noch in mehreren Fällen. Traurig und schade das sich unsere Gerichte mit solch einem Müll beschäftigen müssen.


Uwe


----------



## Pep63 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



Andal schrieb:


> Geh komm... so ein Schwachsinn wird doch schon in der Poststelle des Gerichtes abgelehnt.



 Davon ist auszugehen! Jedoch haben die Tierrechtspopulisten wieder einmal einen Artikel werbewirksam platziert! 
Unser Landesverband wird wahrscheinlich (so wie beim Setzkescherverbot) das Präparieren von Fischen verbieten (um uns dumme Angler zu schützen). Sonst erwarte ich keine Reaktion von Westfalen-Lippe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

ach Gottchen, das ist Westfalen-Lippe? 

Wie beim Setzkescheverbot auch:
Druff uff die pöhsen Angler!!

Da wird wohl wirklich dann als näxtes von Westfalen - Lippe ein Präparationsverbot kommen.....


----------



## Pep63 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ach Gottchen, das ist Westfalen-Lippe?
> 
> Wie beim Setzkescheverbot auch:
> Druff uff die pöhsen Angler!!
> ...



Danke für Dein Mitgefühl!!!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Ihr wählt die doch immer wieder (ok. Greven nicht, aber der Rest halt)...

Müsst ihr halt dran arbeiten, dass andere Mehrheitsverhältnisse kommen...

RAN!!


----------



## CaptainPike (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ob die ukel beim anblick eines hechtes ähnlich denkt...



Hab gehört, dass die Hechte beim Zupacken den Beutefisch nichtmal ordnungsgemäß betäuben. Also klarer Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt! Also wenn es darum geht einem Affen das Copyright an nem Digitalfoto zu verschaffen sind die ja immer ganz vorne dabei mit der Vermenschlichung, aber bei Sowas sagt wieder keiner was #h


----------



## Amigo-X (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Vielleicht sollten wie die Peta Brüder und Schwestern mal anzeigen, weil sie den Rindviechern das Gras wegfressen.... Und überhaupt Pflanzen, welche ja auch leidende Lebewesen sind, verspeisen....


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Moin .

Bin ja mal gespannt wann das 1te Anglerheim oder Jägerheim 

kontrolliert wird nach ausgestopften Fang bzw Jagdtrophäen.


 Gruss Jochen.


----------



## pennfanatic (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wie die Peta Brüder und Schwestern mal anzeigen, weil sie den Rindviechern das Gras wegfressen.... Und überhaupt Pflanzen, welche ja auch leidende Lebewesen sind, verspeisen....



Und das lebend und ohne sachkundenachweis


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Man kennt das ja mittlerweile und erwartet eigentlich auch nichts anderes. Dieselbe Anzeige wäre gekommen, wenn da was von Zurücksetzen gestanden hätte.
Und letztendlich würden sie einen Angler am Liebsten auch anzeigen, wenn er den Fisch frisst.

Was soll das also?
- es schafft Presse gegen das Angeln
- immer weniger taucht Angeln in der Presse auf
- sie selbst erscheinen in den Medien als die "guten Tier'schützer' ", die ein Auge auf alles haben
- das Präparieren wird in Frage gestellt:
selbst von Anglern.
Sogar auf einer Anti-Peta-Facebook-Seite schreibt ein Angler, dass er Peta "in diesem Fall verstehen kann"

=>somit ein voller Erfolg für die Fanatiker!
Vollkommen aufwands- & kostenfrei.
Egal ob so eine Anzeige niedergeschlagen wird oder nicht.

Hilfe vom Landesverband, gleich in welcher Art, erwarte ich nicht.
Schließlich haben sie sich in anderen Zusammenhängen bereits gegen Präparate ausgesprochen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt wann das 1te Anglerheim oder Jägerheim
> 
> ...



Ich stelle mir gerade dekorativ und zugleich auch abschreckend wirksame Schrumpfköpfe über der gemütlichen Ecke des Vereinsheims vor..


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wann so etwas verjährt. Ich habe jetzt ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich einige Präparationen bei mir daheim an den Wänden habe. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ronram (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler angezeigt wegen präparieren eines Zanders*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - das Präparieren wird in Frage gestellt:
> selbst von Anglern.
> Sogar auf einer Anti-Peta-Facebook-Seite schreibt ein Angler, dass er Peta "in diesem Fall verstehen kann"



Das habe ich leider schon häufiger mitbekommen. 
Die radikalen Angler drangsalieren gerne diejenigen, die sich einen Fisch präparieren lassen. Das geht von Hasspostings bis hin zur Androhung von Strafanzeigen...

Peta ist da nur ein Gegner.
Es gibt genügend Angler die sich da auf die Seite der Tierrechtler schlagen...


----------

